# ? For Morrowmd



## Momto4boyz62

I had posted a question on the modification board and no one gave me an answer









I was wondering if you could give me some suggestions.

Since the 02 lacks the shelf for the televsion by the cabinets by the sink (I was really bummbed out that the 02's did not have this







That I was wondering what you do in your 02? I don't want to hog up counterspace or put it on the table with 6 of us.

I am wondering if the side of the cabinets is strong enough to rig up a shelf to put a very small television on?

If not I think I might start saving for one of those flat sceen tv's that has a wall mount and mount it to the end side of the cabinets? (better start saving as those darn things are $350 at walmart!!!


----------



## Morrowmd

I have thought a lot about this mod- the problem is that it would have to be a flip up shelf because it would come out to far for queen bed slide in travel position. A flip shelf would almost have to be mounted to the wall to be large enough to accomodate a 13" TV (not tow vehicle). If it were mounted to the end of the cabinet you are limited to about a 14" x 11" shelf which isn't big enough for me.

My other thought is to have brackets/ supports that stay on the wall and cabinet and have a shelf I mount after arriving at our destination.

All of this really scares the DW. Whenever I talk about drilling holes inside she cringes.

Our solution for now is to have the TV up front with kids. When they go to bed I put it on the table or counter for our movie (usually 1/2 a movie, then ZZZZ).

I haven't given up on the idea as of yet. Flat screen would be nice- we're just not ready to spend the $$, especially since we don't watch much TV.

My suggestion would be go camping a couple times and think about it, you'll come up with the best solution for your needs.

Keep me posted, good luck and HAPPY CAMPING!

-Matt


----------



## aplvlykat

Hi Mto4b, I don't know how the 26rs is set up but it sound simular to my 25rss. What I did is just what you are saying. I picked up a swivel wall mount stand from circuit city,in white. 
Now for the tricky part, in order to hide the wires and add some extra support, I took a piece of 1x2 and cut a 3/4" notch in the back side and the top. The next step was to drop the radio and drill a hole big enough to get the two 12 volt wires next to the back existing support and the new brace, slip in the wires and screw the support into place, you should now have the two wires coming out near the top and hidden and the new brace installed. 
Now , install the female part of the bracket screw thru the existing cabnet into the new brace. Before you put the male part into the bracket cut just below the hole and drill a new hole large enough and at the right angle so you can put in a 3/8 pin, the type with a locking ball bearing and pull ring. the TV is basically installed and can be easily removed for travel.
Backing up a little you can do this or not it will require tv cable and speaker wire. Remove the speakers but leave the wire, next remove the black split flex conduit between the two upper cabnet doors, you will find a bunch of wires and you will also notice that Keystone only ran 1 speaker wire to both speakers, mono, Remove the TV antenna booster unit and find the main feed from the antenna. Use the existing TV antenna feed wire and pull in two new wires, 1 to replace the feed and 1 to go to the new TV. Use the existing old jumper speaker wire and pull in new TV wire and new speaker wire to other speaker hole, Use old speaker feed to pull New TV feed and both(2) new speaker wires to white cabnet and then down to where radio installs, you now have stereio. I guess I should have told you to think about this first because the New tv wire has to go with the 12 volt feed behind the support brace. 
Go to the RV store and buy a TV/ 12 volt plug in weinguard unit and mount it in the cabnet wall close to where the 12 volt and new TV wires are. Buy a blank white plastic wall plate at any hardware store. Build a little frame using 1x2's on the inside of the cabnet around the new weinguard unit, make the 12 volt and TV connection and install the blank cover to hide and protect everything. Reinstall radio, reinstall speakers, at this point I replaced the cheapies with pioneer's, reinstall booster unit but put a 2 way splitter on the Number 2 TV terminal. 
Ok, after all this you now have sterio radio and a 12 volt power source and a TV antenna output next to the new TV mount. You now have the option to use the TV on 12 volts useing a small inverter or you can plug it in to the existing 120 volt outlet, you also don't have cables hanging or strung everywhere. This was a lot of work and a lot to go through and my wife still thinks I am nuts, but I like it and it is functional, Kirk 
I posted some pic's in the gallery under outback mods but after all of that all you see is a bracket and a Weinguard TV outlet.


----------



## Momto4boyz62

I was wondering about using a telvision wall mount like what you did. I just put the same thing in our basement for our kids. Tell me, did you use the big screws that came with the telvision mount (they are REALLY big!)


----------



## Not Yet

If you have not already done so, check out the flip up system here.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=2825&hl=
looks slick and would be easy to mount.

Jared


----------

